# Did anyone pre-order the 4s yet? and a question



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Was just wondering... its the 7th, pre-order day!  how many here are going to pre-order?  I wish I could but I don't know when I"ll have the money so I get to wait it out for now.

But my sis in law, she's biting her finger nails trying to make her decision.  the only thing holding her back is the fear that they will charge her account today instead of on ship date.  So, for those of you that have pre-ordered before.  whats the usual track for this.  I thought they charged when the product shipped, so on the 14th and not on pre-order day.  Or do they put a hold on that amount starting on pre-order day?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I ordered six yesterday--five 16GB, one 64GB--but sadly, none was for me.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Not me, I am keeping my iPhone 4 maybe the next version.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Pre-ordered for my hubby's birthday. It's his first iPhone—finally leaving Android behind


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just ordered the iphone 4S.  This will be my first iphone.  I have 'just a phone'  right now.  So this is my first smart phone.  I didn't want to stand in line so I pre-ordered to be delivered on the 14th.  I'm excited about this change


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

We ordered 2 of the black 32GB 4S  

Except for my work laptop we'll finally be an all Apple home   We are long time Verizon customers so we've been waiting for this for a very very long time and I'm so excited - can't wait til Friday


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Though I'm an Android phone guy, I do love my iPad 2, and was actually dabbling with ordering if they'd gone the "iPhone 5" route that was rumored and come out with a model with a 4 inch screen or larger.  Fortunately, I won't have to be making that decision, for me the 3.5 inch screen is just too small for viewing and especially for my fat fingers to touch links accurately.


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

I ordered from apple around 7 pm Pacific Time friday.  They did charge my card $323 and some change.  I have a delivery date of Oct 14


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I already have an iPhone 4, so didn't really see the need to upgrade, but I'm really looking forward to iOS 5; I think it will make it seem like a new phone. 
Plus, I just ordered the Kindle Touch and Fire, so my need for new gadgets has been satisfied.

When I got my iPhone, I had upgraded from an old flip phone to the iPhone; wow, what a difference; I think you're going to love the change. 

(I would love that upgraded camera, though. I bet that's going to be amazing. I'm already impressed with my iPhone's camera, but the upgrade with the 4s looks incredible.... NO, NO, I can't......)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I ordered yesterday afternoon and my card doesn't show any charges yet. I'm upgrading, if that makes a difference, and keeping the same carrier. 

I noticed that the ship date has now changed to later than the 14th for online orders. Thankfully, I ordered mine in time to get it next Friday


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm trying to resist, though history says it's a waste of time (I did manage to skip the 3GS but have every other iPhone). I have enough other toys that I really don't need one (who does, right?), but I've really been looking forward to *good* voice control/integration, and by all accounts, Siri is it. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Though I'm an Android phone guy, I do love my iPad 2, and was actually dabbling with ordering if they'd gone the "iPhone 5" route that was rumored and come out with a model with a 4 inch screen or larger. Fortunately, I won't have to be making that decision, for me the 3.5 inch screen is just too small for viewing and especially for my fat fingers to touch links accurately.


I've been torn on that if I ever decide to get a smart phone. The 4-4.5" screens on a lot of the droid phones are nicer for use. But they make for a damn big phone to be carrying around in my pants pocket all the the time....


----------



## rmbooks (Sep 19, 2011)

I pre-ordered mine on day 1.  It's an upgrade as I've had an Iphone since 2007.  Although, I'm going from 3GS to 4S this time.  I'm trying not to upgrade every year!  I haven't seen any charges as of yet.  I believe it's when the product ships, though that may vary from carrier to carrier... not sure.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I got my shipping notice yesterday! And the charge showed on my Amex account yesterday, just as I expected. Now I just have to wait for brown!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I finally took the smartphone plunge and ordered a black 16gb iPhone 4S from Verizon yesterday.  Won't ship until after the 28th though.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone have the iPhone with Verizon and with another phone on th plan that isn't a smart phone - I'm trying to figure about what the cost would be per month ... I can't for the life of me figure it out from the Verizon site ..and it will be at least a week before I can get to an actual Verizon store.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

rho said:


> Does anyone have the iPhone with Verizon and with another phone on th plan that isn't a smart phone - I'm trying to figure about what the cost would be per month ... I can't for the life of me figure it out from the Verizon site ..and it will be at least a week before I can get to an actual Verizon store.


I have the AT&T Family plan, I can give you details on that, but not Verizon, sorry.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks i will try to get to a Verizon store and see if I can get a idea - I really want one  . But I know hubster won't be interested and will just want his basic phone


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

rho said:


> Does anyone have the iPhone with Verizon and with another phone on th plan that isn't a smart phone - I'm trying to figure about what the cost would be per month ... I can't for the life of me figure it out from the Verizon site ..and it will be at least a week before I can get to an actual Verizon store.


Minutes are pooled, SMS can either be for the whole account or per-phone, data is ALWAYS per-phone. So you'll have no problem having one smart and one dumb phone.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Minutes are pooled, SMS can either be for the whole account or per-phone, data is ALWAYS per-phone. So you'll have no problem having one smart and one dumb phone.


Thanks. I'm thinking if I give up the ATT for the iPad, and give up Netflix (which I don't use much anyway) and try doing WW on my own it will work out to be about the same monthly cost (yes I can be frugal/cheap about some things ) and if I'm traveling and decide I absolutely need my iPad 3G for that trip (maybe 1x a year) I can sign up for a month..


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

They charge once they are ready to ship.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mine shipped and should be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

One more question - does everyone take the phone company insurance for the iPhone or do you get the square trade one instead?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just take my chances personally.

The phone provider insurance also covers theft or loss, I doubt the square trade one does.  So that's one additional thing to consider.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

rho said:


> One more question - does everyone take the phone company insurance for the iPhone or do you get the square trade one instead?


I bought Apple Care for my MacBook & iPhone.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks - I was thinking it was more along the lines of just breaking - I never gave the theft or loss a thought.... Now I will have to find out more on the phone companies insurance ...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I take the risk, personally. I had insurance for years and never used it. And we've replaced broken screens pretty cheaply, so I'm not scared of repairing.


----------

